# Spiegel: Telekom muss wegen Angriffen Service einschränken



## Newsfeed (29 November 2008)

Dass Kunden schon seit Wochen über das Internet-Portal keine Rufumleitungen mehr für ihre Rufnummern einrichten können, liege an Hacker-Angriffen, berichtet das Nachrichtenmagazin.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW: Spiegel: Telekom muss wegen Angriffen Service einschränken*

Telekom: Hacker schalten teure Rufumleitungen - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online

aber leider recherchiert keiner, wer von den Nummern in Taiwan profitiert. Oder ist das wirklich nur "Hackerkindergarten" gewesen?



> Kunden, denen nach einem Hackerangriff teure Auslandsverbindungen in Rechnung gestellt worden seien, werde der Schaden ersetzt, sagte der Sprecher. Demnach geht die Telekom von „einigen hundert Betroffenen“ aus. Für den Schaden im unteren sechsstelligen Bereich komme die Deutsche Telekom auf. Die Telekom setzte zudem auch die Zahlungen des Konzerns an die Telefongesellschaften aus, in deren Netze die Rufumleitungen von den Hackern eingerichtet wurden.



Wie bei den Auslandsdialern. Wieder nur Schweigen und Vertuschen?
*Wer profitierte von den Anwahlen?
Welche Auslandsnummern wurden gewählt?
Gibt es irgendwo Betroffenenberichte?
*



> Aktuell gibt es Berichte von Nutzern, die bei ihren eigenen Anschlüssen
> eine unbekannte Anrufweiterleitung / Anrufumleitung auf eine Rufnummer
> z.B. der Form 00886951... vorgefunden haben.





> TAIWAN MOBILE C (Mobile Pager)  	*00886951*  	0.1748


Es gibt Pornoseiten, die über eine solche Nummer abgerechnet werden, also muß es da auch ein sharing-Modell geben. Es sei denn, dies wären taiwanesische Seiten und die hätten dort eine "lokale" Abrechnungsmethode.



> Taiwan Mobile 8869 CLI Chonghua telecom direct route. ASR 47% ACD 3.23 PDD 3S. $0.07
> Taiwan Mobile 8869 NClI China telecom cable route. ASR 52% ACD 3.11 PDD 4S. $0.04


(Quelle: Ein Handelsforum für Telekom)
(Ob es da um die Kosten für Anrufe geht oder um eine evtl. Ausschüttung, kann ich nicht sagen. Das wäre jedenfalls mal zu hinterfragen)


----------

